# New signature ^^



## chibibaka (Feb 25, 2007)

Rate and comment please ^^(this signature was for another forum)


----------



## shaunj66 (Feb 25, 2007)

Quite nice. I like the text in the top left, but some aliasing around the border wouldn't go amiss!


----------



## [M]artin (Feb 25, 2007)

Shaweet.


----------



## Jax (Feb 25, 2007)

Awesome! Who's that?


----------



## -EX- (Feb 25, 2007)

Hector from Castlevania - Curse of Darkness for PS2.


----------



## chibibaka (Feb 25, 2007)

Cant really remember but he was from castlevania thats all I know.

edit aws the limit is 50kb >


----------



## Timo710 (Feb 27, 2007)

Please post a thread if you don't have a lot to tell about your sig.
I have tried to make a Official Sig and Ava Topic, I was hoping to make this subforum better.Please help me by just posting all your sigs in this topic :
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=44830

Btw Nice sig, needs a different border though.


----------



## Psyfira (Feb 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Timo710 @ Feb 27 2007 said:


> Please post a thread if you don't have a lot to tell about your sig.


He asked for feedback, so a separate thread makes sense 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thing is, it totally kicks ass so there's not much for us to say to critque it


----------



## chibibaka (Mar 8, 2007)

late reply but i dont really like the whole 3px borders >>..... unique borders are better to me =/


----------

